# kleine Zöglinge 2015



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich mach das hier mal auf, weil es definitiv keine Schwalbe ist 

Falls Euch die Berichterstattung zu viel wird, lasst es mich wissen - dann mache ich es privat auf dem PC weiter. 

Ich denke mir nur, so kann sich der eine oder andere, wenn er in dieselbe Situation kommt evtl. 
Anregungen oder "don´t do it´s" rausziehen.....

Also: 
heute morgen brachte mir jemand ein Küken, was sie auf der Straße fand und welches sich noch von den letzten Eischalen befreite 

Kein Nest auf den ersten Blick zu finden.

Zuerst wollte sie das Kleine gleich erlösen, aber weil es "so kämpfte", hat sie es kurzerhand eingesteckt und zu mir befördert. 

Er kam bei mir an in einer kleinen Schale mit Heu - unterkühlt.

_Wenn man kleine Vogelküken aufsammelt und irgendwo hin trasportiert, dann idealerweise die ganze Zeit in der hohlen, geschlossenen Hand, weil das i.d.R. der wärmste Ort ist. 
Nackte Küken brauchen die ersten Stunden bis zu 30 Grad. _

Ich habe ihn erstmal in die hohle Hand genommen, wo er langsam wieder zu strampeln begann. 
Parallel habe ich die künstliche Glucke (Wärmeplatte für Hühnerküken)  "angeworfen"  und 
einen vorher unter heiß Wasser erwärmten Eierbecher mit __ Moos ausgepolstert, wo der Kleine dann 
erstmal drin unter der Wärmeplatte verschwand. 
(Daneben ein kleines Gefäß mit Wasser unter die Platte, damit die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht zu trocken wird)

          

Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, was es ist. 
Aber da nahezu alle Singvögel ihre Küken mit mindestens 50% Insekten füttern und die ganz 
Kleinen ausschliesslich Weichfutter bekommen, habe ich Heimchen mit kochendem Wasser 
abgetaut und nur den weichen Mittelteil des Körpers (eine Portion) in den Kleinen befördert. 

Dann wieder Wärmeplatte. 

leider hat der Kleine eine kleine Kopfverletzung und eine dicke Prellung auf dem Kopf. 
Also habe ich etwas Traumeel Inj.Lösung auf die Wunde geträufelt und das Heimchenteil in 
etwas Traumeel getaucht, bevor ich es verfüttert habe. 

Mittlerweile piept er schon, wenn ich in die Küche komme, sperrt den Schnabel auf  und bekommt
so einmal die Stunde einen kleinen Haps Futter. 

Ob er es schaffen kann, wird sich wohl die nächsten Stunden zeigen. 

Ich denke, wenn er das erste mal "kackt" ist das schonmal ein sehr gutes Zeichen. 

Ich vermute, dass der Kleine irgendein Meisenküken ist, welches dasselbe 
Schicksal erlitt, wie die Kleinen bei mir an der Garage fast erlitten haben: 

Irgendein Nestdieb hat vermutlich die Küken im oder direkt nach dem Schlupf rausgeworfen. 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal Ameisen Eier (KEINE Ameisen), dünne, weiße Fadenwürmer 
(KEINE Regenwürmer) sammeln, um etwas Abwechselung ins Futter zu bringen. 

Außerdem kühlt gerade ein hartgekochtes Ei ab. 

...und dann schauen wir mal.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Petta (6. Juni 2015)

Dann wünsche ich Dir und dem Kleinen erst einmal viel Glück!!!!!


----------



## KarinSofia (6. Juni 2015)

ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Aufzucht des kleinen Piepmatzes
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, wenn Du hier weiter berichten würdest


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

einen Mini-Kacker habe ich aus dem nest gesammelt 
(siehe Eierbecherrand)

  

....und der Kleine bettelt! (ich habe mal für die Größenverhältnisse einen Euro auf den becherrand gelegt)

        

...wenn er morgen noch lebt und einen guten Eindruck macht, bemonnt das Kleine einen Namen....
.....ihr könnt ja schon mal einen überlegen: geschlechtsneutral bitte


----------



## Flusi (6. Juni 2015)

...alles Gute...viel Glück...bitte weiterberichten...
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Petta (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da er (sie) ja ein kleiner Kämpfer ist,würde ich Ihn " Fighter " nennen !!


----------



## pema (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
da hast du dir ja etwas vorgenommen - Hut ab.
Aber vielleicht stimmen dich die folgenden Fotos zuversichtlicher. Vor einem Jahr haben wir auch so einen Zwerg in diesem Entwicklungsstadium gefunden. Wir haben ihn in eine Wildvogelauffangstation gebracht...schön warm eingepackt und am besten in der Hand (wie du es auch schreibst). Die Dame dort hat ziemlich überrascht ausgesehen: so einen kleinen Jungvogel hatte sie noch nie in Pflege. Aber dann sie hat wohl der Ehrgeiz gepackt. Und sie hat ihn sofort 'Leo' genannt (so wie Petta es schrieb: ein kleiner Kämpfer eben).
Es gab wohl noch einige Komplikationen und es waren auch TA-Besuche fällig (wir haben uns regelmäßig erkundigt), aber dann konnten wir den Findling endlich mal besuchen:
 

Und in der Kinderstube (ich war so aufgeregt, dass ich kein scharfes Foto hinbekommen habe)
 

Viel Glück deinem Kleinen.
Petra

Ach, was sie uns auch sagte: es wäre gerade für so einen Winzling sehr wichtig, mit anderen Kleinen zusammen zu hocken, besonders während der Fütterung. Dann wäre der Bettelreflex und auch die Nahrungsaufnahme des Kleinen wesentlich besser. Sie hat ihn dann auch ziemlich schnell in eine Gruppe von Blaumeisenbabys gelegt (die waren zwar schon etwas größer) aber das allgemeine Geschrei bei der Fütterung hat den Zwerg animiert, auch den Schnabel ordentlich auf zu reißen.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

DIe sind ja süß ...und es macht Mut!
Weitere Kandidaten kann ich dem Kleinen im Moment leider (oder zum Glück)  nicht bieten.
Da muss er jetzt erstmal alleine durch (obwohl ich damit rechne, dass das nicht der letzte Pflegling war...)

Aber er bettelt auch so schon fleißig 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Küchentür öffne, kommt ein zartes Piepen unter der Platte hervor und wenn ich die 
Platte wegnehme, streckt sich mir der riesen Schnabel entgegen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Kirstin
viel Glück und toll, was Du machst!  
Bitte weiter Bilder reinstellen. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin
manchmal mußte ich die Kücken von Kanarienvögel in den jungen Alter pflegen. Allerdings hatten wir immer fertiges Eifutter aus den Zoohandel zu Hause.
Die erste Woche klappte ganz gut damit, aber dann mußte auch ich mit z.B Ameiseneier, Läuse, Wümer und Mehlwürmer füttern.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

dieser Kleine hat es leider nicht geschafft 

Als ich heute abend nochmal nach ihm schaute, war er tot. 

Ich vermute fast, dass es mit der Kopfverletzung zusammen hing, 
da ich innerlich keine Probleme feststellen konnte. 

Neben dem Riss zeichnete sich ja auch deutlich die Prellung auf dem Kopf ab. 
Ich habe das nochmal fotografiert: 

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2015)

Oh, wie schade. Aber trotzdem Danke für Deine liebevolle Mühe und Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

gern geschehen 

Leider ist es nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass, wenn man häufiger Findlinge aufzieht, auf ein Tier, welches man
durch bekommt, 2 bis 4 Tiere kommen, die es nicht schaffen.

Das liegt sicher in erster Linie daran, dass in der Regel ja nicht einfach "nur" Jungtiere abgegeben werden
(zumindest bei mir), sondern dass die Findlinge meistens zusätzliche Verletzungen oder Krankheiten
haben.

Unterkühlt sind sie bei sehr jungen Vögeln fast alle - das bekommt man aber meist gut hin.
Parasitenbelastung ist auch häufig - da hängt es davon ab, wie weit  die Kleinen schon "ausgesaugt" sind.
Bei Vögel ist es je nach Parasit oft schnell zu spät, kleine Hasen z.B.  halten da deutlich länger durch.

Vergiftungen sind immer häufiger - da kommt es sehr drauf an, welches Gift, wieviel und wie lange es her ist.

Vögel haben da den Nachteil, dass sie durch den extrem schnellen Stoffwechsel nicht lange durchhalten,
aber das ist auch ein Vorteil bei der Therapie, weil eben dieser schnelle Stoffwechsel auch für eine schnelle
Ausscheidung sorgt (wo es möglich ist).

Oft sind da dann noch Sturzverletzungen oder Darmverschlüsse
(weil sie am Boden durch den Schluckreflex ein Steinchen aufgenommen haben oder so),
die so schwer sind, dass der Tod auch im Nachhinein betrachtet gar nicht zu verhindern war.

Ich hatte auch schon mal ein Schwalbenküken, da stellte sich nach seinem Tod raus,
dass sich der gesamte Darm auf einem Stück Angelsehne aufgespult hatte.
Diese Sehne haben die Eltern vermutlich gefunden, beim Nestbau verwendet und
beim Füttern ist ein Ende ins Küken gelangt (passiert leider auch gerne mit Langhaar von Pferden) 

Insofern muss man damit leben, wenn man sich entschließt, Rettungstiere aufzuziehen und gut aufpassen,
dass man sich besonders am Anfang emotional nicht zu sehr da rein hängt.

Darum gebe ich den Kleinen auch erst Namen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass das Schlimmste
überstanden ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------

